# How do I delete files uploaded in old thread? (obsolete)



## GregT (Feb 14, 2012)

Admins,

Can someone please tell me how I can delete files that I've attached to previous threads?   In the thread below, I uploaded a file multiple times as we had new versions of it.   

In doing so, I exhausted my allotment of uploadable files and I've not been able to upload things since then.   

I'd like to delete all of the attachments in that thread so I can upload again?

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136300


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 14, 2012)

Depends on what rights the admins have granted users. I haven't uploaded photos, so I cant check the rights to see if it is possible.

But you can either:
Edit your post and scroll down and look for a remove attachment option.

If that isn't available, then you need to have the admins delete the attachments.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2012)

go into your user cp (below tugbbs link)

scroll down to "Attachments" on far left side, its at bottom.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2012)

Try this.  I'm not sure if works for me thanks to my admin status, or if anybody can do it.  Also don't know if you can do it beyond the 48-hour post editing limit.

While viewing your message:

Edit
Go Advanced
(Scroll down)
Manage Attachments

Notes:
Uploading attachments is a perk reserved for TUG members
The system limits any individual's uploads to 500,000 bytes.

If this were my project, I'd just upload the file to a file server and post a link to it.  When the file is updated, just upload a new copy with the same file name, overwriting the old one, and the old link will then fetch the current file.  My ISP account provides server space I could use for this, and a web search for _free file hosting_ will show you other server options.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2012)

I've moved 5 posts not related to the subject of deleting attachments into their own thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164895


----------



## GregT (Feb 14, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> go into your user cp (below tugbbs link)
> 
> scroll down to "Attachments" on far left side, its at bottom.



Brian, thank you, that was very helpful and solved my problem.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2012)

Doug, 'Edit' is not an option after 48 hours.

Jim


----------

